# EBJD Grow-out tank *pic*



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, this tank took me forever to finish because I wasn't sure what my plan was for my up-and-coming 75gal. This all changed when I walked into my LFS and they had 2 baby EBJDs. The tank was finished at home, minus the rocks and plants, so I decided that was what I would do with my large tank. It has been cycling with the two filters, including established filter media, for 3 weeks prior to placing my new fish in.

For my 26 gal bow, I am using:
AC50 - pre-filter, mech sponge, activated carbon, fluval clearmax, and filter floss
Biowheel200 - pre-filter, activated carbon, biomax, mech sponge, and filter floss
temp - 79
ph - 7.8 and lowering (goal is 7.0-7.4)
ammonia - 0ppm
nitrite - 0ppm
nitrate - 5ppm
I've put a lot of work into this, giving these juveniles the best chance to survive their fragile beginnings.

Tell me what you think, or if I should change some things around. I know this tank is wayyy too small for mature EBJDs, which is why this is a temporary grow-out tank for them.










Thanks for your constructive criticism in advance :thumb: ,

Howie


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldn't alter the ph, its better to keep it stable plus 7.8 is ideal for centrals.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Oh ok. I just thought that dempseys like low 7's for ph.

Any other input?

Howie


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

i have no experience with EBJDs (but i definitely want one) but id recommend some more places for them to hide just because theyre juvies and might be a little skittish. your setup looks great id just add a few more driftwood pieces or rocks and youd be set.

i agree with bbortko, you dont need to worry about messing around with PH. mot fish will be able to adapt as long as you acclimate them properly. stability is key.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

I actually wouldn't ad Decor. JD's and EBJD's can be shy, giving them MORE places to hid will not make them social and a fish that hangs out in front of the glass. Hiding spots are for protect and avoidance. I think you're fine as is. A lot of it is aesthetics mainly, but most Single wet pets do not have an excess amount of decor. Your PH don't worry, just test your tap water monthly to make sure. keep a log and make sure it doesn't vary much.

gl


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

I look forward to hearing more if anyone decides to chime in.

Howie


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

depend how quick you want the fish to grow you can go the route discus keeper uses


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Which is what jd lover? I am blind when it comes to raising discus...


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Discus breeders buff their fish up fast by feeding high protein food and lots of clean water. I've experience similar result with a variety of fish as well.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

well right now, I would guess that they're around 1". I have been doing 30% water changes weekly and feeding them flake food in small amounts 3-4 times daily. Is this sufficient for fast growth or should I change some things around?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

If I am doing something wrong/if there is a better method I should be using, please let me know. I would like to get them to the 3" mark as soon as possible so I don't have to worry as much about them dying from being brittle.

Thanks in advance,

Howie


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Feed flakes or pellets as close to 50% protein as possible. Do as much and as often as possible water change.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

So what you're saying is if I can do, lets say 25% water changes twice a week, that would be better?
I always get nervous of doing too many water changes and ruining my beneficial bacteria...


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

also, my little EBJD's are doing well and are about 1" in length now. They are very active and swim around the entire tank. I was wondering if I would be able to add some type of small dither fish in with them for now to create more activity in the tank. I'm thinking of something small that wont create much more on the boi-load. As the dempseys grow, im not too worried about the dither's survival. Some type of small tetra per se?

Let me know what you all think...

Howie


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

That would piece in the middle, is that something you bought from a pecto or petsmart? I think I have the same one for by Ball Python. Are you able to use it in the water?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would be careful about doing large frequent water changes. Honestly imo your lucky they lived initialy because after 3 weeks with no fish in the tank the media you used would most likely be useless because there was no ammonia to feed on. Anyway I keep ebjds and currently have a pair (ebjd male,bgjd female) and a male rotkeil severum in a 75. And another one in a community 75 both around 6 inch after about 2 years. You will be pleased with these fish


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Also I keep my ph at 7 but be carefull if you lower it not to lower too rapidly


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I had a small african in there for the first 3 weeks and then moved him to my brothers tank so it wasn't fishless. I've decided to leave the Ph around 7.6-7.8 bc thats what it is from the tap and a few people said that should be fine.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well about 3 weeks later and my one ebjd is thriving and the other seems to be sickly with an internal parasite; which is being treated now for the 3rd time with a different medicine. I love the look of my tank and how it's changed over the past month or so, my thought at least  . As you can see below, it's made drastic changes and yesterday I just added the floating plant; which I think looks awesome. I also have a few more rocks soaking that i plan to add to the tank within the next week.

Tell me what you guys think.

Ill keep you up to date with how my fish are doing and post pictures of them growing up

May 21, 2012









May 30, 2012









June 20, 2012








Sorry for the glare...

And my healthy ebjb, my guess is he's a male and about 6-7 weeks old. His fins are very pointed and almost stretch to the end of his tail.









Sorry for some of the image qualities as these pictures were taken with my iPhone.

Howie :thumb:


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, after medicating, it seems that my EBJD is more active but still eating on the lighter side. I had him in there alone after my runt EBJD passed a week or two ago. I decided that since he was alone I would add some others to hopefully cause him to be more active and pass this illness. I decided to add 3 smaller regular JDs, in which he already bosses around so my plan is working when it comes to that, and i added 6 neon tetras just for some color. I also added another floating plant which cases a shadow perfectly to the left of the root in the picture, although the shadow isnt clear from the picture.










everythings starting to come together, I just hope the EBJD pulls through.

Howie


----------

